# Panicking



## SB2015 (Oct 8, 2019)

To give a measure of the stress I am feeling BG went up from 6.8 to 15.6!
I know this won’t be a worry for old hands but need some reassurance.

I am due a new pump on 1 Feb.  I have just been told that the next  ‘meet the reps’ is in March.
I was advised that my old pump will probably keep going.  I am away abroad in February so worried about what to do if it goes wrong.  I was told to just switch to pens, since the pump will then not be under warranty. * Is this normal to have the meet the reps after the end of a warranty for a pump. *

Another option is to make my selection without meet the reps option and they would then order one for me and I would get the training for that.  I am not sure how often they do that, and will find out.

At present I am just feeling very stressed about it.

Any advice.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Oct 8, 2019)

Sorry, no advice, but wanted to send you some hugs because that's exactly what my blood sugar does when I'm stressed, so I know just how it feels 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I hope someone else has good advice for you.


----------



## Sally71 (Oct 8, 2019)

Try not to panic - your pump will carry on working fine after the end of warranty and you will be extremely unlucky if it decides to break down in that last month or so!

It's entirely up to you how you choose to handle it, do you know which pump you want next or do you really need to meet the reps to talk about them?  If you've already made your mind up then you might as well just order the one you want, but if you need advice then don't stress about hanging on for the reps day.

My daughter was due for her last pump change at the end of July 2016, we actually got the “out of warranty” message about a month before that, and eventually we got the new one mid July, so we overran by a couple of weeks and it was fine.  The hospital didn’t want the old one back, they can't use them for anyone else, so it's been sitting in our garage ever since!  Haven't ever needed to use it again, but I suppose it's reassuring having a spare.

Daughter is next due for a new pump next July, hospital haven't even started discussing it yet but she wants the Medtronic next, so hopefully at least that means we won't have to spend ages trying to decide which one!


----------



## SB2015 (Oct 8, 2019)

Sally71 said:


> Try not to panic - your pump will carry on working fine after the end of warranty and you will be extremely unlucky if it decides to break down in that last month or so!
> 
> It's entirely up to you how you choose to handle it, do you know which pump you want next or do you really need to meet the reps to talk about them?  If you've already made your mind up then you might as well just order the one you want, but if you need advice then don't stress about hanging on for the reps day.
> 
> ...


Thanks Sally

Out of interest what made your daughter switch from the Combo to the Medtronic, and is she going for the 640 or 670.


----------



## trophywench (Oct 8, 2019)

Combos carry on working for well over six months, cos mine was out of wtty in June 2009 and was still happily chugging along the following summer, however because we were off to France for a couple of months 'soon' at that stage I whinged about it and got my current pump in 2015 - otherwise goodness knows when I'd have got my sticky paws on it - so its 5 years are up next year.

I think you are very safe at the moment! 

I'd miss the remote control when changing to anything else I think.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 8, 2019)

Sounds frustrating @SB2015, but try not to worry. 

A friend of mine kept their Veo going while waiting for the MM670 when I switched to the MM640G. My 640 is coming up for renewal and my friend has just switched - so basically he kept an ‘out of warranty’ pump going for the whole life of a pump!

There are some who are actively seeking older Medtronic pumps for Loop (you need a particular old firmware for it to work)

I think there is probably benefit in seeing the options in real life and being able to handle them. Of course, if you’ve pretty much decided, you may not need to wait!


----------



## Sally71 (Oct 9, 2019)

SB2015 said:


> Thanks Sally
> 
> Out of interest what made your daughter switch from the Combo to the Medtronic, and is she going for the 640 or 670.


I think she wants the 670 but of course we'll have to wait and see what we get offered!  She fancies having integrated sensors and alarms and smartguard; when she's with me she seems to have perfectly good hypo awareness, but at school she says she doesn't always notice when she's going low, and either her friends notice before she does, or she gets a nasty surprise when she does a routine check! I suspect if we go for that option we'll have to pay for the sensors ourselves, but we'll find that out nearer the time. I'll definitely miss the remote but I can see the advantage of integrated sensors so we'll have to get used to it!

Actually she wanted the Medtronic last time, we thought if we stayed with Roche we'd have to have the Insight and had heard too many bad stories about that; then at the last minute heard that Combos were being continued so I made her have another of those, partly because we didn't need any training on it and it was an easy changeover, but mainly because she was still expecting me to do almost everything for her so I decided in that case we'll have the one with the remote then.  She wasn't happy that I took the choice away from her!  But she'll be 14 when she gets the next one and is just starting to rely on me a bit less so I’ll let her choose next time.


----------



## SB2015 (Oct 9, 2019)

Thanks all

Lots of food for thought.


----------



## SB2015 (Oct 9, 2019)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Sounds frustrating @SB2015, but try not to worry.
> 
> A friend of mine kept their Veo going while waiting for the MM670 when I switched to the MM640G. My 640 is coming up for renewal and my friend has just switched - so basically he kept an ‘out of warranty’ pump going for the whole life of a pump!
> 
> ...


Were you offered a 670 when you went for the 640?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 9, 2019)

SB2015 said:


> Were you offered a 670 when you went for the 640?



I got my MM640G 4 years ago when it was relatively new. The MM670 wasn’t our for years afterwards.


----------



## SB2015 (Oct 9, 2019)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> I got my MM640G 4 years ago when it was relatively new. The MM670 wasn’t our for years afterwards.


How technology has progressed so much in such a short time!


----------



## SB2015 (Oct 9, 2019)

Just had another call from DSN.
My new pump is not actually due until Jan 2021!!!!

I did wonder when @Sally71 said that her daughter was due her next one in July 2020. 
I knew I was a few months behind her on this. 

I shall DEFINITELY be well prepared when the times comes, and then things will have all moved on.

Overanxious pumper!!


----------



## Phil65 (Oct 11, 2019)

SB2015 said:


> Just had another call from DSN.
> My new pump is not actually due until Jan 2021!!!!
> 
> I did wonder when @Sally71 said that her daughter was due her next one in July 2020.
> ...


Medtronic 780G might be available by then!


----------



## SB2015 (Oct 11, 2019)

Phil65 said:


> Medtronic 780G might be available by then!


Exciting times.
Already Medtronic are allowing people who are using 670 and self funding, order sensors as needed or when able to fund them, rather than having to commit for a full year.

I shall keep calm and carry in reading and watching


----------

